

Mark Cuban BlogMavrick hijacked? - Viper

I went over to http://www.blogmaverick.com and it the content seems so wrong that I suspect it got hijacked...<p>What do you think hijacked or did Cuban just suddenly care about the insurance industry...
======
steveplace
It comes from here: <http://blog.accuquote.com/>

Looks like the WP databases got mixed up.

